# Over wintering in nucs?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have seen bits and peices on over wintering bees in nuc boxes even this far north.
Any body have any comments on how it is done?
I was wondering if I could over wither my double nucs this way. My double nucs are a normal deep with a divider in the middle with 5 frames on either side.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The gent in Kansas who taught me about bees would place his double nucs on the south side of a building, and he said most would live.

Then again, there is a bit of a DIFFERENCE between Kansas and Michigan!


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 1, 2006)

Any way you could fed the heck out of them into a full deep?
Or how about pinching one queen and over wintering the one single deep?

Over wintering a single deep is hard enough where I live (cold), so what I've done in stack hives, so the heat from the bottom one goes up into the smaller top one. Then four to a skid, wrapped in styrofoam/tarpaper.....
But nucs- that's tough as they'll need food stores.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Only tried to over winter in one single deep once. Didn't have good results with it. I think the cluster size was to large really.

Here is my double nuc set up. The front entrance are the openings closed, the rear openings just fit a boardman feeder. Yes I use SBB for the double nucs too.










Deep with divider board in place. I use screening over the front vent hole. Some times I do plug the hole though.










With five frames in place.










With half of the intercover on.










With both intercovers on.










Entrance and feeder view. This one is in use too.










Showes both entrances and plug in vent hole. Also the feed jar was empty.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

this is one of my regular single 5 frame nucs. I wish I could find a short gallon or 1/2 gallon jar that fit under the cover. They can and do go thru a quart of syrup in a day.










 Al


----------

